

NASA Successfully Tests First Deep Space Internet - brlewis
http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2008/nov/HQ_08-298_Deep_space_internet.html

======
brlewis
Like TCP but with less dependence on resending packets end-to-end.

